

On being a one-armed coder - Kluny
http://rocketships.ca/blog/on-being-a-one-armed-coder/

======
shire
Wow that sucks sorry to hear that, look at the bright side though things could
always get worse no matter how bad you thing they are. Just be grateful your
arm didn't break fully. Good luck hope you feel better.

